# Traveling in Baja



## Mystere (9 mo ago)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and have a few questions i hope someone can answer. I've done a ton of research, but have received conflicting information. 

I'm going to be doing some traveling through Baja. I'm from Nevada. And will be traveling and sometimes camping in my Tesla. I've researched the charger network in Mexico and i think i can make it work. Not really asking about that specifically.

First, I understand you must get an FMM, but when i looked at the application it wants to know information i'm not sure about... such as the date i'm entering, and the crossing i'll be using. Because i'm just kind of wandering, i'm not sure exactly of those. What should I do? Wait until i'm crossing and do it there? Seems like a huge waste of time. 

Also, can I use the same FMM to cross over and cross back and cross over again? I ask because sometimes it may be easier to cross to the US side to get charged up. Also, I will feel safer camping on the US side than on the mexican side..

Anyone done any stealth camping in mexico? Is it super dangerous? are there legal troubles? Will they hassle you at the border if they see your car filled with camping gear and a matress?

Is it true that you don't need a TIP for all of baja and the sonora zone? Most places just show the sonora zone.. but i've heard that all of baja is also protected, but can't confirm.

I've seen that to get a TIP, if i ever plan to go outside the hassle free zone, you might need a birth certificate, is that true?

How corrupt are the local police? Will they hassle you for "lunch money"? I lived in Costa Rica for a few years.. how similar?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I’ve returned from Mexico, the officer will look at the FMM and say “this permit is not expired yet, are you sure you don’t want to keep it to go back?” I kept it and returned it before the expiration date. (I live near the border)
I’ve never been asked for a birth certificate, just a passport.


----------



## Mystere (9 mo ago)

Can i just put a date on the application for the fmm and enter at any time after that date? Or do i have to enter on the date shown?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

They usually put down 180 days from date of issuance. You can return it any time before then.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There isn't any need to get the tourist card (what you are calling an FMM, which isn't actually correct- an FMM is just the name of the form- it is used by all tourists and residents, but in different ways ) ahead of time. It's not a"big waste of time" to get it at the border, because you have to stop at the border and get it stamped, anyway. 

Your questions about camping in Baja would be best asked on a Baja forum. Try BajaNomad. Not sure what you mean by "stealth camping", but theere are places to avoid because they are dangerous.

No you don't need a birth certificate to drive to areas that require a TIP. You need a passport.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Mystere -- I can't answer most of your questions, but I have traveled in and around Cabo San Lucas with no issues. My son also did a wild camping trip going South on the Baja peninsula, on a motorcycle, and camped with-out issue. He blew his engine on the trip and while pushing his bike to the nearest town, he was picked up by a local and taken to a repair/machine shop. The guys there tore his engine apart and actually machined new parts (that weren't readily available,) to repair the engine. They fed him, gave him a cot to sleep on, and didn't charge him anything (he did slip them some coin, before he left,) but they didn't want to take it. He spent nearly a week at this small port town and decided to return to the U.S. after the repairs -- they directed him to a ferry, to expedite his return, where he met another local travelling to the States, in his pick-up. They loaded his bike in the back of the truck and the driver dropped him off at my house in AZ! Again no fee, but my son did give him some gas money. My wife and I have travelled to many parts of Mexico and have never had a problem. I do read the news, but we're not intimidated by the stories. Have fun on your trip! Cheers, 255


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

255 said:


> @Mystere -- I can't answer most of your questions, but I have traveled in and around Cabo San Lucas with no issues. My son also did a wild camping trip going South on the Baja peninsula, on a motorcycle, and camped with-out issue. He blew his engine on the trip and while pushing his bike to the nearest town, he was picked up by a local and taken to a repair/machine shop. The guys there tore his engine apart and actually machined new parts (that weren't readily available,) to repair the engine. They fed him, gave him a cot to sleep on, and didn't charge him anything (he did slip them some coin, before he left,) but they didn't want to take it. He spent nearly a week at this small port town and decided to return to the U.S. after the repairs -- they directed him to a ferry, to expedite his return, where he met another local travelling to the States, in his pick-up. They loaded his bike in the back of the truck and the driver dropped him off at my house in AZ! Again no fee, but my son did give him some gas money. My wife and I have travelled to many parts of Mexico and have never had a problem. I do read the news, but we're not intimidated by the stories. Have fun on your trip! Cheers, 255


I spent years traveling with my wife and kids through north and central Mexico without problems. We would always explore routes that we hadn’t taken before. We would sleep by the side of the roads or at gasoline stations along the way. Crime then was unheard of. Sadly those days are long gone.


----------

